
How Target’s Bathroom Policy Killed TGT Stock - gamechangr
https://cabotwealth.com/daily/dividend-stocks/how-targets-bathroom-policy-killed-tgt-stock/
======
rmusial
This is from 2017 and it's also very incorrect. The author says Target's April
2017 policy was bad for their stock. Let's look in hindsight.

In March 2017 TGT was at 53.12. In April 55.85. In early June 56.90. It took a
hit late June at 50.76, but by September was already at 59.96.

As of close today it is at 78.46 and they didn't reverse their bathroom
policy.

Here are some funny quotes from the referenced post...

 _" I’m not anticipating an extreme drop in the share price, but I’m
definitely not seeing any catalyst on the horizon for the share price to
surpass its current trading range"_

and _" So, though it took a while to materialize, if you followed Crista’s
advice to sell TGT stock late last year, it’s looking like a good decision
now. TGT stock is headed in the wrong direction, and may still have greater
depths to plumb. Good call by Crista!"_

If you would've sold on Crista's advice to sell, you would've missed out 59.41
to 78.46 in less than a year!

~~~
gamechangr
It sounds like Target is trying to do damage control.

"CEO was blind sighted".

[http://www.businessinsider.com/target-ceo-blindsided-by-
boyc...](http://www.businessinsider.com/target-ceo-blindsided-by-
boycott-2017-4)

~~~
rmusial
I don't understand what you mean by that. 32% growth sounds a lot better than
"damage control".

Also why are you posting things from 2017? Was there some news about Target
that I missed?

------
tomlock
> I live in Colorado, where transgender people being able to choose what
> bathroom they identify with became law in May 2008. That was the day I
> realized that I could no longer send my daughters into public restrooms
> alone.

Why?

~~~
dragonwriter
Presumably, because the only sex offenders that target girls have penises, and
the facility staff that formerly would verify that no penis entered the
women's rest room would no longer be doing that.

